# Need help with making up stories for my parents!!



## CubeFreak122 (Apr 2, 2009)

My friend was going to buy an eastsheen 5x5 and seeing that I was grounded from the cube (NOOOO) for the rest of my school year, I thought that I could sneak one in... So I gave him $20 (14.85 pounds) USD and now I'm worried... My parents are asian and they watch me CLOSELY! That was the last $20 I had so if they ever ask if I had any money, I'm busted!! I've been considering stealing money from my mom's purse (I know its bad) but thought it was too risky considering the fact that she ALWAYS counts her money and the bank. I've decided to finish pulling weeds out of my backyard and get the $20 my dad promised, but then he might ask when he gives me the money... just in case they catch me, can anyone PLEASE give me plausible (believable) stories i could tell them? thanks...


----------



## Kian (Apr 2, 2009)

well i would firstly suggest not stealing from your mother's purse. not only is it wrong, since you're living in an Orwellian nightmare I would say it's also going to get you caught.

as for stories, idk, i guess i wouldn't generally recommend lying to your parents so that one i can't really answer.


----------



## CubeFreak122 (Apr 3, 2009)

no, i have asian parents, I got 2 D's and they get angry if I have a B! (school)
Like I said, I quit the idea of stealing but if I tell them the truth, they will FREAK out! I already got my cubes taken away for 7 weeks  and if my dad knows about this, it's OVER for me... plus It's kinda too late for me to take back the money now...


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

Say you've had that cube for a while, they just haven't noticed it.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 3, 2009)

you should sell the cube. i feel your pain (i can barely get through a single day at school without my cube), but trying to hide stuff will just make it worse. selling the cube is basically reversing the transaction that got you into this mess.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 3, 2009)

Go to your parents and give them the cube. Say your friend quit cubing and was giving away his stuff. You took it that day, but later realised it wasn't worth the trouble. You will probably gain their trust and maybe get your cubes back sooner for being honest. As for the money, you can say either-1)you got robbed, 2)you spent it on food and ate it on the way home(maybe you lost your lunch or had no money in your school acount if you have that so you were too hungry to think clearly and spent all your money), or 3)you lent it to someone. Excuses for losing money are kind of hard, but I think I did well here*proud*


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

You deserve to get punished by your parents for this.
They forbid you to do something, you go behind their backs doing it anyway
And now you ask others to help you make up good lies?????


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 3, 2009)

well, my (asian) parents don't really care if I have cubes or not. As long as I get A's (in my school, it's sooo easy).

Seriously, though...tell them the truth, and promise to be a good boy now


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 3, 2009)

Tell them that someone at school bet you 20 bucks that you couldn't solve a cube in a certain amount of time. Since you hadn't been able to practice recently, you lost the bet


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 3, 2009)

Tell them you're the champ and they're the chumps, and you can do what you like since you pay the bills. keep insisting on this day in and day out, and eventually they will believe it.


----------



## BillB (Apr 3, 2009)

How about showing them that you brought the D's up to A's & B's?

Bill


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

No that will make it worse. They'll think its because you didn't have them, and that they were distracting you. Keep them at D's until they get an update on your grades, then tell them that you found a cube and you're going to bring it to school, and the next time they see your grades, bring them up to A's and B's and say that cubes help you get better grades.

Bill is fighting fire with grass, I'm fighting with water.


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 3, 2009)

So what happens when he doesn't have his cubes and he gets D's?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

His parents know that cubes aren't the cause of the bad grades, but when he gets better grades, they realize that they actually help his grades.


----------



## Odin (Apr 3, 2009)

Uhh why do you keep bringing up that your parents are Asian? That’s not significant at all, my parents are Mexican-Americans and they ground me and chew me out if I get bad grades too. You screwed your self dude, next time just be more honest and don’t go behind your parents back.


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 3, 2009)

If cubes help his grades why is he getting D's now? You are digging yourself into a logic hole kubekid


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

No. If they took them away and he still got D's and then (sometime later) he says that he just got this cube and he gets A's and B's, then they will think that cubes help him.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2009)

Will they really believe that? Seriously.

And for the heck of it, 'they're Asian parents'...

>_<


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

Its worth a try.


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2009)

You shouldn't have done it in the first place. I look forward to hearing about your punishment.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2009)

EDIT: Dene posted, so this follows the post before...

No, I doubt that.

He already made a horrible choice, why risk making it worse? If he won't fess up to it for fear of horrible punishment, then it'd be better to say nothing at all, and hope things go ok.

When do you get money, how and where? (thread poster)
How long has it been since you ordered the cube? How long do those take to get to you?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't worry. I already contacted your parents about this thread. Expect them to interrogate you about possession of contraband cubes sooner or later.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 3, 2009)

Am I the only one who thought this thread was funny? :/ In a more cynical, theworldepicallyfails way, though. I mean, honestly...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 3, 2009)

I suggest giving them the cube once you get it and be honest. Say your friend bought it for you because it was too good of a deal to pass up. If you tell the truth and admit it they probably won't be that mad at you, especially if you give it to them until you are allowed to cube again.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 3, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> Am I the only one who thought this thread was funny? :/ In a more cynical, theworldepicallyfails way, though. I mean, honestly...



i was laughing my but off as soon as i saw the title


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 3, 2009)

I completely agree with Dene and Arnaud. You disobeyed your parents. You knew there would be consequences. But you still disobeyed.

Enjoy your punishment.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 3, 2009)

Tell them you spent the money on drugs.


----------



## CubeFreak122 (Apr 3, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Go to your parents and give them the cube. Say your friend quit cubing and was giving away his stuff. You took it that day, but later realised it wasn't worth the trouble. You will probably gain their trust and maybe get your cubes back sooner for being honest. As for the money, you can say either-1)you got robbed, 2)you spent it on food and ate it on the way home(maybe you lost your lunch or had no money in your school acount if you have that so you were too hungry to think clearly and spent all your money), or 3)you lent it to someone. Excuses for losing money are kind of hard, but I think I did well here*proud*



YES! Thank you for that wonderful idea! I was going to wait until christmas and say that my friend gave it to me but that is better!!

Also: Algave i think? my parents wouldn't care about honesty. they would still beat me half to death (literally) my parents are STRICT. I have done that 15 times in a period of 3 years and i still have the bruises. Although I understand that I should tell them the truth, I think the part about me deserving it was a little too harsh...

Thanks for the good ideas!


----------



## CubeFreak122 (Apr 3, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> EDIT: Dene posted, so this follows the post before...
> 
> No, I doubt that.
> 
> ...



I got the money from my dad about a month ago for walking my extremely hyper dog in my new house in texas,
It's going to order tomorrow and since it's ground shipping from kentucky to texas, i'd say a week
does it matter?
Also thanks for the above post, exactly how i think


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 3, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Tell them you spent the money on drugs.


Yeah, drugs are cool, says Dr. Stephen T Colbert, D.F.A. (at ~2:35)


----------



## CubeFreak122 (Apr 3, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> No. If they took them away and he still got D's and then (sometime later) he says that he just got this cube and he gets A's and B's, then they will think that cubes help him.



I have an A- average and 3.3 honors, they gave me a HUGE lecture about damage being done and all that. my parents are asian fobs btw and they get REALLY pissed off about grades... srry if i offended you guys and I GET THAT I SHOULD BE PUNISHED!! geez...


and yes drugs are cool


----------



## Brian Le (Apr 3, 2009)

What grade are you in anyway?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

I seriously think that going behind your parents back and having your friend by a cube was really stupid.
I also seriously think that cubing would be bad for the topicstartes grades.

But if you worked for the money, it's yours and your parents don't havy any right to stop you from buying a cube with that money. I appreciate that they care about your grades and try to stop you from buying that cube.
I don't appreciate it that they forbid it and that they might physically punish you


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

telling the truth is best thing to do.Just tell them you're sorry and just can't control yourself.promise them you would never,ever do it again.ask them what I can do to improve myself and stuff like that.hey,where have I heard this from?


----------



## CubeFreak122 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> telling the truth is best thing to do.Just tell them you're sorry and just can't control yourself.promise them you would never,ever do it again.ask them what I can do to improve myself and stuff like that.hey,where have I heard this from?



my dad is incredibly strict and that story, he won't buy it. even if i said that he would still lock me in a room and make me write sentences and break my cubes (lol that sounded weird) literally, break my cubes...


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 3, 2009)

This might help you: http://collegeapps.about.com/od/theartofgettingaccepted/f/rubiks-cube.htm
It's this whole article about how rubik's cubes can help you get into college.
If the link doesn't work, copy and paste into your browser.


----------



## CubeFreak122 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, considered all options carefully and decided to tell them the truth. They seemed to believe the fact about it being my money and that I get to spend it however I want to. (Thank you to the person who reminded me) and they accepted the whole problem! I thought there was a catch but they even gave me my 4x4 back! but not the 3x3... Thanks to people who helped with my problem... 

Also: I got grounded for a month from going outside but i almost never do, just cube all day


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lol. For me, my punishment for spending too much time on the computer/video games/tv(even though I rarely just watch tv, I'm usually on the computer while watching) would be having to spend time outside.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 4, 2009)

Jeez, you get $20 for really easy things....

P.S. - Now wouldn't it be funny if your parents saw this thread?


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 4, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Jeez, you get $20 for really easy things....
> 
> P.S. - Now wouldn't it be funny if your parents saw this thread?



His mom would say, "What? You actually thought of stealing from my purse?" *Smack*

Luckily, my parents don't know about grounding (seriously), therefore I have never been grounded.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 4, 2009)

Many parents do appreciate it when their kids are honest. If you made up a story, you'd have to make up another one to cover that one and another one and another... it will keep going until you mess up, then you get a huge punishment. I'm glad that you chose to tell your parents the truth. Otherwise, you could've been stuck in a vicious cycle that would've ended up with you being in a huge hellhole.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

You could have just said nothing. I don't see how they would find out about you missing $20. And if they did SOMEHOW, then just say you bought lunch at school with it.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 4, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> well, my (asian) parents don't really care if I have cubes or not. As long as I get A's (in my school, it's sooo easy).



Wow, do you seriously take school that lightly, or do you just go to school with a bunch of idiots?? o_o



KubeKid73 said:


> No. If they took them away and he still got D's and then (sometime later) he says that he just got this cube and he gets A's and B's, then they will think that cubes help him.



LOLOLOL thats what happened to me in Calculus, i went from an 82 last year to a 90 this year, probably because of some subconscious cubing addiction!!



CubeFreak122 said:


> I have an A- average and 3.3 honors, they gave me a HUGE lecture about damage being done and all that. my parents are asian fobs btw and they get REALLY pissed off about grades... srry if i offended you guys and I GET THAT I SHOULD BE PUNISHED!! geez...



Nah mate i feel your pain; growing up in a white neighbourhood with asian parents is really ridiculous, nobody around you knows what you go through and can relate and help you out, so you feel isolated and alone.

You should probably find a way to relate this all to schoolwork, like make up an assignment about the cube and show it to your parents.

Mine don't really care that I cube, when I went to TOW they sorta shrugged and let me take the car (all the way to Seneca College, too...) for an entire day.

It was sure nice of them, but I mean, I'm basically the poster-boy for expectations in my extended family, especially since out of EVERYONE, I'm the oldest child / grandson / cousin / etc...

BTW my GPA is equivalent to probably 3.2, since in Canadian terms I only have an 83.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 4, 2009)

I would suggest telling you parents...
Eventually, this will get back to you, and it'll be worse.

My parents get mad at an A-, so you should consider yourself lucky...
(though I'm probably sadder about my 3.96 GPA than them)

@Kubekid - A $20 lunch?
For one person, that's either a lot of food, or very "fancy" food...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 4, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> You deserve to get punished by your parents for this.
> They forbid you to do something, you go behind their backs doing it anyway
> And now you ask others to help you make up good lies?????



+1

This is a ridiculous request.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 4, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > well, my (asian) parents don't really care if I have cubes or not. As long as I get A's (in my school, it's sooo easy).
> ...



Out where I live... races are pretty diverse... but many (like even though there ethnicity is asian or whatever) are Americanized... not my parents... drop below an A and you might as well get an F for me...


----------



## MAGIK (Apr 4, 2009)

hahaha dude your parents are too strict...i would not <b>NOT</b> allow them to take my cubes....punish me any other way but don't touch my cubes XD


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 4, 2009)

hide your cubes, that's what i do

but not the sloppy kind of hiding in closet or under sofa, or even "average" level of hiding

i hide them in places such as in my violin cases(with lock), inside the piano(because they don't even know that they could open it, and the piano is off tune by 1 degree+), or even in their own room(not suggested).


im also good at finding the cubes, since i know a lot more places that you could find them. a tip for u is to search by each cubic units(including places within the wall).


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> @Kubekid - A $20 lunch?
> For one person, that's either a lot of food, or very "fancy" food...



Did I say only once? It could be more than once. I never specified, so why assume?


----------



## MAGIK (Apr 4, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > @Kubekid - A $20 lunch?
> ...



haha dude you got owned by a lil kid XD


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 5, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> [...]even in their own room(not suggested).[...]



Why on earth would you hide your cubes there?


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 5, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > [...]even in their own room(not suggested).[...]
> ...



Who would suspect something like that? It still is pretty dangerous though.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 5, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I see the reasoning now.

The problem is getting the cubes out of their room when you want them.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 6, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Out where I live... races are pretty diverse... but many (like even though there ethnicity is asian or whatever) are Americanized... not my parents... drop below an A and you might as well get an F for me...



Dude, I'm in Toronto -- multi-cultural capital of the world, ALMOST (okay, I said almost because obviously I'm not sure, but from what it looks like, driving around, it's pretty diverse too).

We're "Westernized" (I refuse to say Canadian-ized because only the select few that don't have foreign accents say "eh?" and all of the natural Canadian stereotypes) people, but I mean, my parents are pretty nice about me not getting an 100 in everything, they get that i'm not the most brilliant kid ever (probably because I'm actually one of the dumbest kids in the "smart children" program I'm in, but if I was moved into the normal program I'd be like easily top 1%), and they accept that.

They're just pissed because I didn't get high enough marks for Waterloo / Queen's.


----------

